# What weight did you turn your carseat forwards?



## JenMacSanDiego (Apr 3, 2008)

My son is almost 25 pounds, and while his Pediatrician said that he can face forward now, I'm still keeping him rear facing for as long as possible. His carseat has a 30 pound limit, so I'm going to have to go and buy him a new one either way. Anyhow, I was wondering what how much your children weighed when you felt it was safe to turn their carseats forward facing. Also what carseats do you recommend for bigger kids (30 pounds or heavier?). I know that Britax is supposed to be the safest, but I don't know if I can afford one. Anyhow, thanks for any and all info.


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

You should keep him RF until he has outgrown the RF weight limit of the seat or has less then one inch of shell above his head.

My son is 18 mons, 32 lbs, 34.5" and still RF, I really hope that he doesn't gain any more weight in the next 6 mons. His seat has the max RF weight limit in Canada 35 lbs.

As far as what seat you should get next I suggest either a Radian if $ is not an issue or a True Fit if $ is an issue (about 150 on sale) They have some of the highest shoulder slots and RF 35 or 40 lbs and forward face with a 5 point harness till 65 lbs. I have both and love them for my big guy!


----------



## newmum35 (Aug 16, 2007)

Mine 21 months, still rear facing is not quite 35 lbs yet (still have a pound or two to go yet) I will wait the extra few months until he is at least 35 lbs to turn it around. I have the britax (boulevard I think) but I'm wondering if this was the best choice because lately he starting to say boo boo when I buckle him in, and his privates seem kind of squished down there... he's always been a big baby but weight growth has slowed dramatically lately. Still I wonder if he's already getting too big for it, or if he will REALLY fit in this thing up to the limit (65 lbs I think) - how in the world is it gonna accommodate him as he grows if its already a tight squeeze lol I do know how to adjust the straps but if I loosen them, then they loosen everywhere, and that can't be safe. I was wondering if I could take the extra squishy pad behind him out to make more room (the one that the straps go through) - not the entire pad of course, just the small one under his butt area. Not sure if this would really help all that much though.
anyway I plan to RF to the maximum of the seat (35 lbs) I heard there is another one out (or will soon be out?) that will go to 40 lbs?


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

Well 40 lbs (since that's the limit on the new seat I'm getting him) unless by then they have a seat with a higher weight limit LOL He's 4 and still RF









MyRide65 is about $150 and RF to 40 lbs and 49 inches


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Honestly, the MR65 is not going to get most kids (if any) to 49" rfing, if at all. My 36" 2 yo only has a half inch of growing above his head in it before he'd be too tall to rf in it.

To answer the OP, I hope to keep ds2 (and dd) rfing until 40lbs or 4, whichever comes first (or if they outgrow by height). I most likely will get a complete air to keep my ds2 rfing very soon. I might end up with a newer radian if I don't like the CA. But, I really want to keep them rfing until 4. My 4 1/2 yo is sadly too heavy to rf, even though I'm fairly sure he'd still fit in the CA rfing by height rfing.


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

My older two children both turned at about 29 lbs, since they had seats that RF to only 30lbs.

My DS2 will be RF until he's 35lbs, because that's the limit on his seat.


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

My son I did at 21 lb as I did not know better, my daughter is still RF at 28 lb (almost 4). Her seat goes up to 33 lb RF, so as long as she is still comfortable and has no issues RF, I plan to keep her that way till the limits. After she is 4, if she asks to be turned, I have no issues turning her as a 4 year old's bones are hardened more than a 1 or 2 year old's.

As for a next seat after turning FF, I would get something like a Regent, Frontier or Nautilus that has really high slots, but FF only.


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JenMacSanDiego* 
Anyhow, I was wondering what how much your children weighed when you felt it was safe to turn their carseats forward facing. Also what carseats do you recommend for bigger kids (30 pounds or heavier?). I know that Britax is supposed to be the safest, but I don't know if I can afford one. Anyhow, thanks for any and all info.









My son is 31 mos old, and 32 lbs, and still rearfacing....when we were rearended recently, I bought him a carseat (Radian) specifically to keep him rearfacing as long as possible.

Britax USED to be highly recommended, not because they were safer, just because they could keep kids rearfacing and harnessed longer than any other seats on the market a couple years ago. Now, you can get seats for less money, that will last longer. The one big advantage Britax has left is that their seats are made in the USA, most others are not. But most Britax seats have a shorter shell, (than others made today), an so will not last as long.

The Graco MyRide65 is about $150, RF's to 40 lbs, shell height about the same as Britax Marathon/Boulevard. (most kids will outgrow RF by height long before 40 lbs, DS was about 30 lbs when he grew too tall to RF in a Marathon)
TrueFit (regular, not premiere) is about $170-$180, one of the tallest shells on the market, high harness strap heights, RF's to 35 lbs (and likely to actually get there)(I have no idea what the premier costs)
Sunshine Kids Radians now RF to 40 lbs, and have a very tall shell that'll get many kids to 40 lbs; then forward face to 65 or 80 lbs (depending on model). These cost more but I think you can get the Radian65 for a little over $200. (We paid $279 for our Radian XT). (and most kids will be too tall for the seat FF before 65 lbs, so the extra weight limits isn't usually necessary)
And Safety FIrst has a new seat coming out with air cushion side wings, RF to 40 lbs, with a very tall shell.....and should cost quite a bit less than Britax as well.

Any of these seats will last most kids until they are old enough for a regular booster seat. (whereas Britax convertibles are often outgrown while a child is still young enough that they really should be harnessed.... my DS is likely going to outgrow his Marathon FF while he's three, unless he stops growing....he's already on the top strap slots at 2.5.... way too young to be put into a belt positioning booster yet)


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

Thankfully it's really all about torso height, mine is all leg. He's not even on his top slot of the Marathon yet.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

I turned them too soon imo...

But Janelle was 3 1/2 and 24lbs
Kincaid was 18 months and around 27lbs

I will wait much longer to forward face Travis and River. Janelle and Kincaid were in roundabouts, and Kincaid outgrew the roundabout rearfacing at that point and didn't realize buying a new convertible would let him stay rearfacing longer...and I turned Janelle around just cause she didn't like her brother forward facing and her rearfacing.


----------



## JenMacSanDiego (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks ladies. When he reaches 30 pounds, I'll probably be buying him a carseat with a 50 pound or 100 pound weight limit. However I'll probably keep him rear facing for a while longer. Different kids grow at different rates of course, and different parents turn their kids around when they feel it's safe enough. So we'll see. The seat he has now has a 30 pound weight limit, so I'll have to buy a new one anyway in the not too distant future. He's growing quickly.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JenMacSanDiego* 
Thanks ladies. When he reaches 30 pounds, I'll probably be buying him a carseat with a 50 pound or 100 pound weight limit.

There are no seats with 100 pound weight limits







. The ones that advertise a 100 lb limit only harness to 40 or 50, depending on the model.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

My son is 28 months, 30 lbs, 36" and RF'ing in a Marathon. I am planning to buy him a new seat this fall or winter, when he is closer to the 33 lb limit on his seat. Buying a new seat is not in my budget at all, but I really feel that keeping him RF'ing is more important than any other safety thing we do right now, so I am going to figure out a way to buy him a 40 pound seat. I figure the longer I wait, the more 40 lb choices I will have when I finally do buy one. Hopefully he won't gain any weight any time soon too!


----------



## JenMacSanDiego (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
There are no seats with 100 pound weight limits







. The ones that advertise a 100 lb limit only harness to 40 or 50, depending on the model.

Oh ok, I didn't realize that. Since many moms on here gave diffetent weights, I guess it's up to the individual mother when the seat gets turned around.


----------



## newmum35 (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pumpkin_Pie* 
My son is 28 months, 30 lbs, 36" and RF'ing in a Marathon. I am planning to buy him a new seat this fall or winter, when he is closer to the 33 lb limit on his seat. Buying a new seat is not in my budget at all, but I really feel that keeping him RF'ing is more important than any other safety thing we do right now, so I am going to figure out a way to buy him a 40 pound seat. I figure the longer I wait, the more 40 lb choices I will have when I finally do buy one. Hopefully he won't gain any weight any time soon too!

Can anyone make a brief list of the current seats that go up to 40 RF? (or ones that will be released within next few months) - I noticed quite a few listed from the replies, and I had thought there was only one! Wow, they all must have popped out recently!

The only thing that bothers me about a NEWly released seat (compared to one that has been out a few years) is that it takes time to issue recalls, and the only way is to let people actually use them first! Hopefully there will be no problems with any of the new seats out. I would probably get one too if I could afford it. (I am considering it anyway when mine reaches limit) IT just makes me a little nervous because I know its never been tested with a REAL kid in a REAL accident, you know?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JenMacSanDiego* 
Oh ok, I didn't realize that. Since many moms on here gave diffetent weights, I guess it's up to the individual mother when the seat gets turned around.

Seats generally currently rf to 35 or 40lbs.

ff up to 80 lbs, though some seats stop harnessing as low as 40.

-Angela


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newmum35* 
Can anyone make a brief list of the current seats that go up to 40 RF? (or ones that will be released within next few months) - I noticed quite a few listed from the replies, and I had thought there was only one! Wow, they all must have popped out recently!

The only thing that bothers me about a NEWly released seat (compared to one that has been out a few years) is that it takes time to issue recalls, and the only way is to let people actually use them first! Hopefully there will be no problems with any of the new seats out. I would probably get one too if I could afford it. (I am considering it anyway when mine reaches limit) IT just makes me a little nervous because I know its never been tested with a REAL kid in a REAL accident, you know?


40lb rf seats:

my ride (graco)
radian
air... something- by safety 1st? (is this one actually out? or just due out any day?)

-Angela


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

the safety first complete air is the other one. its out already, someone on car-seat.org went to babies r us and got one.... posted tons of pictures

ds is almost 22 months and about 25lbs, and he'll be rearfacing beyond the limits of his seat







i know by the time he hits the 35lb limit on his marathon there will be tons of cool seats to keep him RF longger


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ashleyhaugh* 

ds is almost 22 months and about 25lbs, and he'll be rearfacing beyond the limits of his seat







*i know by the time he hits the 35lb limit on his marathon there will be tons of cool seats to keep him RF longger*


This is what I am hoping for DD!

We're keeping her rearfacing until she hits the limit, or buy a new seat with a higher weight limit, depending on her age.

She's currently 24.5 months and 23lbs, and also relatively petite, so she still has lots of time in her current seat(Britax BLVD.)


----------



## JenMacSanDiego (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
40lb rf seats:

my ride (graco)
radian
air... something- by safety 1st? (is this one actually out? or just due out any day?)

-Angela

I looked at the Graco "My Ride" and it's nice. I noticed that it said the maximum weight for forward facing is 65 pounds. So FF is 40 to 65 pounds, and RF is 5 to 40 pounds. I would get a Britax, but I can't afford one.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JenMacSanDiego* 
I looked at the Graco "My Ride" and it's nice. I noticed that it said the maximum weight for forward facing is 65 pounds. So FF is 40 to 65 pounds, and RF is 5 to 40 pounds. I would get a Britax, but I can't afford one.

I would NOT get a britax right now- and I'm a huge britax fan. Lower shells than the radian and the true fit. No 40lb rf seats.

And few kids will make it to 65lbs in any convertible.

-Angela


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JenMacSanDiego* 
Oh ok, I didn't realize that. Since many moms on here gave diffetent weights, I guess it's up to the individual mother when the seat gets turned around.

Well, to a large extent, it is a parental decision. The law requires babies generally to RF until they are at least one year old *and* at least 20 pounds. Once they hit those marks, you "can" turn them around anytime.

But everyone... the SafeKids, the NHTSA, and now even the AAP... recommends keeping kids rear-facing until AT LEAST age two, and preferably to the limits of the seat (and preferably in a seat with relatively high RF limits; these days, 35 lbs. is easy to find and now there's three 40-lb. options, though height is also a consideration).

So yes, once your baby is over 12 months and over 20 pounds, you can find them a seat that says they're big enough to ride forward-facing. But they still get HUGE safety benefits from being rear-facing for a long time after that.


----------



## SaraMum (May 17, 2009)

I have a Marathon and the RF limit is 30lbs (Canadian 2007 model), DS's weight is approx 30-31lbs, he FF in that for a few weeks and at age 2,5 still has two harness heights to adjust . I got a for my Mom's van and have been using it with DS rearfacing instead of my Britax until he reaches the 35lb limit.


----------



## JenMacSanDiego (Apr 3, 2008)

I went ahead and bought the Graco MyRide 65, which has a rf limit of 40 pounds. Today was the first time he rode in it, and he seemed to like it. The total weight limit is 65 pounds. After that, I'll have to get a Booster carseat. Like a naive dork, I thought that the MyRide 65 was a Booster, meaning it had slots for a car's seatbelts. But it doesn't have them, just has the 5 point harness for restraint.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JenMacSanDiego* 
I went ahead and bought the Graco MyRide 65, which has a rf limit of 40 pounds. Today was the first time he rode in it, and he seemed to like it. The total weight limit is 65 pounds. After that, I'll have to get a Booster carseat. Like a naive dork, I thought that the MyRide 65 was a Booster, meaning it had slots for a car's seatbelts. But it doesn't have them, just has the 5 point harness for restraint.

Generally seats that 'do it all' (rear facing, forward facing, and booster) make terribly unsafe boosters. You made a great decision!


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

Luke was turned at about 2 he was 31 pds and the limit was 33lbs for his seat(a Marathon)- I should have waited as then he didn't hardly gain due to food issues.

Lily is still rearfacing and is nearly 2.5- she is only about 25 lbs though at the rate she is growing she will likely be rearfacing until 5. She takes after me and is very petite- I only weighed 30 lbs in kindergarten.

New babe will be rearfaced until the limit- just bought her a TrueFit- which IIRC is a 35 lb rearface limit- which as I said with my kids gets them a while- especially as this baby is a girl as well.


----------



## JenMacSanDiego (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maedze* 
Generally seats that 'do it all' (rear facing, forward facing, and booster) make terribly unsafe boosters. You made a great decision!

Well thank you. That makes me feel good to hear that.


----------



## Roxswood (Jun 29, 2006)

My first dd was turned forwards facing at 9kg and 9 months (which is the minimum age in the UK) because there simply weren't seats available that rearfaced past 9kg at that point, and I didn't know enough.

My second dd is now 17 months and 9kg (she's much smaller lol) and has just got a brand new lovely BeSafe IziCombi Isofix seat that she can stay rearfacing in until 18kg. Yay. For my first dd 18kg was 4 years old and my second one is generally much smaller build so I hope we'll get to that age.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

My oldest was turned around at 20 lbs. (over 5 yrs. ago). My youngest was turned at 2.5 and 33 lbs. which was the limit of his seat, I wish there had been 40 lb. RF seats then because I'd just now be FFing him.


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

Our girls both rode RF until they were nearly three. They were a little short of the limit on their seats (35lbs), but they were well over 30lbs.

We turned each when we did basically due to space issues and fitting the necessary carseats into a small car. I'm all for safety, but we weren't buying a new car so our kids could rear face for another 2 pounds.


----------



## lnitti (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newmum35* 
Mine 21 months, still rear facing is not quite 35 lbs yet (still have a pound or two to go yet) I will wait the extra few months until he is at least 35 lbs to turn it around. I have the britax (boulevard I think) but I'm wondering if this was the best choice because lately he starting to say boo boo when I buckle him in, and his privates seem kind of squished down there... he's always been a big baby but weight growth has slowed dramatically lately. Still I wonder if he's already getting too big for it, or if he will REALLY fit in this thing up to the limit (65 lbs I think) - how in the world is it gonna accommodate him as he grows if its already a tight squeeze lol I do know how to adjust the straps but if I loosen them, then they loosen everywhere, and that can't be safe. I was wondering if I could take the extra squishy pad behind him out to make more room (the one that the straps go through) - not the entire pad of course, just the small one under his butt area. Not sure if this would really help all that much though.
anyway I plan to RF to the maximum of the seat (35 lbs) I heard there is another one out (or will soon be out?) that will go to 40 lbs?

If you are talking about the infant padding, then yes, you can take it out.


----------



## Oliver'sMom (Jul 17, 2007)

I just turned my ds ff. He's 2.5, 33lbs and reached the max for his seat.

I personally can't justify buying him another seat that will keep him rf to 40lbs, then buying him yet another seat when he's big enough to be in a high back booster. If I had the money and resources, maybe things would be different, but I'm comfortable with my choice and my reality.


----------



## chs89 (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *butterfly_mommy* 
My son is 18 mons, 32 lbs, 34.5" and still RF, I really hope that he doesn't gain any more weight in the next 6 mons. His seat has the max RF weight limit in Canada 35 lbs.

Sorry for being tangential, but DS is fast approaching the RFing weight limit for his seat, so I'm curious...what type seat do you have that has a max 35 lbs. RFing weight limit in Canada? Just curious what's out there. Thx!


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chs89* 
Sorry for being tangential, but DS is fast approaching the RFing weight limit for his seat, so I'm curious...what type seat do you have that has a max 35 lbs. RFing weight limit in Canada? Just curious what's out there. Thx!

I believe the radian xt and true fit do. The complete air goes to 40.


----------



## SunShineSally (Jan 18, 2005)

I turned Ds when he was about 28 pounds he was in an alfa omega elete (okay preggo brain here cannot spell







) I really liked the seat but this bean will go in a combi convertable (I cannot remember what one it is) when the weather warms up even if he doesnt out grow the bucket I am not a big fan of buckets and I use a sling or mia tia and not carry the bucket around anyway except in the winter.


----------



## kittie313 (Aug 3, 2004)

I rear faced all mine as close to the weight limit as dh was comfortable with (meaning, my 2 convertables have 33lb limits and he requested that we flip at 31lbs naked, adding the clothing and a possibly wet diaper would put thm over the rf limit and he wasn't comfortable with that) Now the ONLY exception to that rule is dd3. She's 29lbs and ff only because she had overheating issues in the van (no a/c) when rf, we ended up at the hospital once with her because of heatstroke last summer. That was when dh insisted that we flip her, normally he's really good about erf and even told his coworker with the little baby all about erf and how muh safer it is (they were moving baby from infant seat to a Cosco Scenera and knew that dh would be able to answer a few questions they had about it b/c baby was under a year old)


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

Meh, there is no "safest" carseat. And Britax is way overrated.

Personally, I would get either a Radian with 40lb RF weight limit (must be manufactured after 9/08 or if you can swing it, the new Radian that will be out in a few months. It will have a RF'ing limit of 45lbs.

Oh, and to answer your original question, DS is 4 years old and 23lbs and still RF'ing. He will most likely not make it to 35lbs before he outgrows his seat by height though and his seat has the tallest shell on the market...


----------



## sparkygirl74 (Jun 1, 2005)

For us a rearfacing weight limit isn't the problem...it is the height limit. Both of my kids are too tall at around 2.(DS is still rf, but will be turned around soon because of his height) He is in his sisters old Blvd and will be in it until it expires or he gets to tall. We put DD in a Nautilus last year and even even though we are happy with the seat I will say that I think the Britax seats are nicer. I wish they were a little cheaper and taller though!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sparkygirl74* 
For us a rearfacing weight limit isn't the problem...it is the height limit. Both of my kids are too tall at around 2.(DS is still rf, but will be turned around soon because of his height) He is in his sisters old Blvd and will be in it until it expires or he gets to tall. We put DD in a Nautilus last year and even even though we are happy with the seat I will say that I think the Britax seats are nicer. I wish they were a little cheaper and taller though!

Loads of seats are taller than Britax







. My DD outgrew the Britax convertibles both RF and FF before 3 but still RF's in her TrueFit at 4. The Complete Air is super tall; the Radian is not far behind the TF. The EFTA is taller than the Blvd as well but not by much; DD outgrew that at about 3.5.


----------

